# What RH do you store at?



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I couldn't find a poll for this and I thought it would be interesting to know what everyone stores their cigars at. For me it's 65%

*Non Cubans only please. I know that people have different storage preferences for Cubans.*


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

63%Rh...66 degrees


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I shoot for 65% but I don't mind if it dips below slightly.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

in my large tuppador 65% with boveda and kl small desk top 72% with boveda


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'm fine between 65-68%


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I use kitty litter in my humidors and cooler. They all stay in the 65-67% range and my cigars smoke great,


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Try to stay around 63% no matter the country of origin.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

63-65% When it falls below that for more than a week or 2, it's time to add water to the KL.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> Try to stay around 63% no matter the country of origin.


Me too.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

I chose 64-66. Although I do not mind if it dips to low 60's, and i'm not totally convinced I don't enjoy them more in the low 60's.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I like 63% +/- 1% for my cigars. I smoke almost all maduro and oscuros and find they they like to be a nudge dryer than naturals.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

64-66% for me when storing NC. I use beads and Bovedas and it is a breeze to stay in this area.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

62% for me, I let them dip to 58 or 59 before I recharge.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

61 to 66. Some I like at different RHs.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I set the accumonitor at 65. When it drops to 62 it bumps it back up to 65. I have no complaints in that rh range


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> I'm fine between 65-68%


agreed


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Between 62 and 65 both Cubans and non Cubans


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Around 62%.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Both my unit have been holding at between 63 and 65. Will be working on a large coolidor in the next few weeks, so most of the sticks in both units will be transferred in there once I'm all done.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep 62% Boveda in my cc humidors and 65% in my non-cc's.
While fairly accurate the cc's range from 61-63 and the non-cc's 64-66.
Some fluctuations are normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I always try to shoot for 65%, but with constant fluctuations (due to the fact that I cant keep my nose away from them) its usually 63%-65%


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Both cc's and nc's are kept at 63%

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Living in this nice HOT summer climate in Arizona, during the summer months we try to keep the house around 78-80 so I drop the rh in my 6 humidors to 60-63rh. When things cool off this fall I will raise the rh up to a max of 67rh. I think by keeping the rh lower during the hotter months it cuts down on my chance of beetles. Word on the street says they hatch around 77 degrees. So far so good. I also freeze all incoming during the summer before they go into the humi. Thanks for the poll, interesting to say the least.


----------



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

Around 67%. Seeing all your answers convinced me to lower the RH to 65%


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

68% temp. 65% humi. for years I have been doing this.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I shoot for 62%.


----------



## Reggie86 (May 21, 2013)

For me, its 16-18 degrees C, and 65-70%rh, though I aim for around 68%. Mainly, though, I go by the feel of my cigars, and how they are burning and adjust accordingly.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to @TonyBrooklyn I am running kitty litter in both my humidors and they are holding steady at 64% ... Kitty litter rocks!!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

60->62%rh


J.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I stay around 70 RH...I smoke a little bit of everything and prefer my sticks to be a little moist...haven't had a single draw issue and I like my sticks to be a little chewy...I feel like I'm in the minority here...when I had them at 65, I felt that when I cut the cap, there were crumbles everywhere hahaha...


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Why do so many people say 63% ? What humidification device keeps at that RH?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Suzza said:


> Why do so many people say 63% ? What humidification device keeps at that RH?


a leaky humidor and some 65% beads or boveda pack 

J.


----------



## NickL (Apr 19, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> a leaky humidor and some 65% beads or boveda pack
> 
> J.


Yup, my humidor is usually at 62-63% with 65% beads and my tupperdor is at 65%.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Under 60


----------



## Reggie86 (May 21, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> I stay around 70 RH...I smoke a little bit of everything and prefer my sticks to be a little moist...haven't had a single draw issue and I like my sticks to be a little chewy...I feel like I'm in the minority here...when I had them at 65, I felt that when I cut the cap, there were crumbles everywhere hahaha...


I totally agree. I've experienced the same problem, it's no fun when the flag splits and your wrapper just wants to unravel. My main humi sits at around 70%, and I recharge whenever it starts to drop. This contains my best smokes, and I want them to retain their natural oils and mature properly, so I stick within manufacturers' reccomendation. I would say 65-72 are my acceptable extremes, but I respect that everyones preference will be different.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Reggie86 said:


> so I stick within manufacturers' reccomendation.


which manufacturer is that? i don't think i've seen to many actually suggest a RH range.

J.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Suzza said:


> Why do so many people say 63% ? What humidification device keeps at that RH?


HCM beads can easily be adjusted to any RH you want.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Suzza said:


> Why do so many people say 63% ? What humidification device keeps at that RH?


I have some Boveda packs and some drymistat tubes, with three tubes my humidity was at 67-69 so I took one out and now it hovers around 62-64 so I guess it can depend on how many humidification devices you have.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

68% but I will probably be moving down to 65% soon.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not sure. What's the humidity inside your average refrigerator? I like my smokes like I like my women. Cold n dry. :laugh:

Srsly tho...I use 65% Boveda packs.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I like to keep mine around 65% too... +/- a couple with the given temperature fluctuation in my office. In a 24hr period, my tupperdor fluxes from 63 to 68% with 65% brovedas.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Why do so many people say 63% ? What humidification device keeps at that RH?


I use kitty litter and set it to whatever I want.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

68-70℅,


----------



## Tyler S (Mar 19, 2013)

Currently at 65% in my small humidor, but moving up to 69% here shortly.


----------



## Reggie86 (May 21, 2013)

Thats according to Habanos S.A, but I would think it's applicable to cigars of all regions. Admittedly they're distributors as oppose to manufacturers- my bad!


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

i use boveda 72% (which means its around 70%) use bovedas...cant mess anything up. 
NEVER any issues!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Hanging around 68≈66rh based on Kitty litter status.


----------



## TerFox (May 17, 2013)

Mine is steady at 68. I have a cigar oasis xl and am very pleased with it.


----------



## CuricJaz (Jun 25, 2013)

63-65%


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Well...
Depends on which humi. For storage and aging I keep it around 68 and the smokers at 62. I rotate from aging to smokers every 2 weeks or so.


----------

